# what scales to buy



## sawfish99 (Feb 19, 2012)

I need to purchase a decent scales for weighing the rabbits, both alive and as carcass.  I would like something that is versatile enough to weigh the baby goats and processed chickens too.  

Any recommendations or models to stay away from?


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 19, 2012)

For rabbits and chickens I bought a digital fishing scale and use a bucket for live animals.  I've never weighed a goat but when we weigh small animals we use a digital bathroom scale.  I weigh myself then weigh myself with the animal and just subtract.


----------



## hemet dennis (Feb 20, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> For rabbits and chickens I bought a digital fishing scale and use a bucket for live animals.  I've never weighed a goat but when we weigh small animals we use a digital bathroom scale.  I weigh myself then weigh myself with the animal and just subtract.


----------



## secuono (Feb 20, 2012)

I use a Walmart kitchen scale, $25 for 11 lbs. Has a little bowl. Not the right shape the weigh adults, as their stomachs would cover the readout, but dead and chopped up no issue.


----------



## lastfling (Feb 20, 2012)

I also use a Walmart scale.  Mine didn't come with a bowl - just a flat piece.  I place the rabbit in a plastic shoebox to weight after weighing the shoebox and setting 0.  Might take a moment to get the rabbit to hold still in the box long enough to get a reading, but works fine.


----------



## sawfish99 (Feb 20, 2012)

As I was talking about the answers with my wife, she remembered we have a very nice hand held luggage scale.  It is a digital readout and weighs from 0.1lbs to 100lbs.  I think that is what we will be putting to use!


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Feb 20, 2012)

This is the one I use: http://www.amazon.com/ULTRASCALE-MBSC-55-Digital-Baby-Scale/dp/B0007P4BNA

It goes up to 55 pounds. It is extremely accurate, has many options and is reasonably priced.

If you get it, you also need to buy a power source (it takes batteries or cord). This is the power source: http://www.amazon.com/ULTRASHIP-SUP...1BP2/ref=pd_bxgy_ba_img_b/184-4448485-7211160


----------

